# Todays professional tip!



## ofelles (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 6, 2022)

I watched a guy do that.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 6, 2022)

Just a little bit higher.....


Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 6, 2022)

That's funny! Glad my hoist has a safety switch to prevent that!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Apr 6, 2022)

I have stood on a ladder in my garage when I am trying to squeeze every inch on my lift.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh yeah.  That works well.
Gary


----------

